# Recommend Hotel in London??



## DubShelley (23 Mar 2009)

Hi,

Just thinking of booking a weekend in London for my boyfriend in a few weeks. Would anyone be able to recommend a nice clean central city centre hotel? Nothing too fancy but not a dive either! Never been to London before so would be interested in checking out the usual sights...

Thanks,
Shelley


----------



## Macker76 (23 Mar 2009)

Hi Shelley,

Myself & hubbie were in London for the first time last weekend and were delighted with our hotel choice, as we were pretty clueless about where to stay.  Advertised as "Huge Discounts In The Heart Of Kensington - 4* - London" on lastminute.com, it was the Baileys Millenium hotel right opposite the Gloucester Road tube station (which connects to 3 lines) and proved so handy.  The deal we got was excellent... £330 for 3 nights B&B... and the room was a superior and the breakfast lovely and so filing.  If the deal is still available, we thought it was great value for a lovely large London bedroom with brekkie.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Vinnie_cork (23 Mar 2009)

Try tripadviser.co.uk and look at booking with 1800hotels.com or booking.com

Great for working within your budget and then combine with tripadviser reviews befor booking.

Oxford street would be a central location with great tube access to everywhere else. So anywhere off that is a good location.


----------



## Smashbox (23 Mar 2009)

London is so big Shelley, is there any certain area where you would like to stay?


----------



## lyonsie (23 Mar 2009)

Going myself in a few weeks.   Tripadvisor is a good start as you get to read all the reviews and read between the lines...   Stayed in the Luna & Simone and it is great... rated very high in tripadvisor.   Booked out for our forthcoming trip so we booked "Hilton Metropole"... looks good and the price is very good for such a central location with plenty of 'tubes' around.  Walking distance to Oxford St., Bond St., etc.....   Have a look at their site.


----------



## coleen (23 Mar 2009)

If you want something cheap and cheerful try a premier inn they have lots of locations in the city and usually near a tube station, also city inns [broken link removed] www.premierinn.com both good budget options with good breakfasts in central locations


----------



## Peigsayers (23 Mar 2009)

Try Club Quarters Trafalgar Square.  Great location and nice modern rooms.  Stayed there last Oct and thought it was great value.  You can also book a studio room which has a kitchenette.


----------



## Mpsox (23 Mar 2009)

you can get superb deals in the City(financial sector) over a weekend as they are mainly geared at the corporate Mon-Fri sector, only 3-4 stops on the tube from the West End


----------



## tink (23 Mar 2009)

club quarters st paul's was a great location. See where you want to go and pull out a tube map and see what works best for you!


----------



## Lollix (23 Mar 2009)

A lot of the more reasonably priced hotels in the city have small rooms but many of them are ok otherwise. I have tried a lot of them, and still continue to try new ones.
Two weeks ago I stayed in the Best Western Mornington Hotel, close to Lancaster gate underground station. I found it through London Town, but I'm sure it can be found on many websites. It was reasonable, clean, good breakfast, internet use, and friendly staff. Room was smallish, but fine.
Very convenient for Heathrow express (ten mins walk to Paddington), on direct line to Oxford St, West End etc etc.


----------



## LS400 (23 Mar 2009)

I agree with the choice of the Mornington hotel. Was there last year and Lollix has it described to a T.


----------



## L.J (24 Mar 2009)

Stayed in Marylebone Hotel on Welbeck St last week - formerly Jurys Clifden Forde - 2mins from Oxford St, excellent location - they do specials as well via hotel booking sites - recently renovated - rooms can be small - has pool/leisure ctr


----------



## foofan (27 Mar 2009)

Macker76 said:


> Advertised as "Huge Discounts In The Heart Of Kensington - 4* - London" on lastminute.com, it was the Baileys Millenium hotel right opposite the Gloucester Road tube station



Macker76, can you confirm this to be the full description of the hotel? I'm considering booking via secret hotels on lastminute.com. Thanks.

Huge Discounts in the Heart of Kensington - 4* - London

This elegant, high class hotel in the heart of Kensington has been providing excellent service and hospitality for over one hundred years. It keeps fascinating its guests with its British style and fine decoration. This magnificently restored townhouse is literally seconds from the Underground and well situated for the West End plus many of London's greatest attractions including Hyde Park, Earls Court and Olympia Exhibition Centres, Natural History, Science and Victoria & Albert Museums.


----------



## csirl (27 Mar 2009)

lyonsie said:


> Going myself in a few weeks. Tripadvisor is a good start as you get to read all the reviews and read between the lines... Stayed in the Luna & Simone and it is great... rated very high in tripadvisor. Booked out for our forthcoming trip so we booked "Hilton Metropole"... looks good and the price is very good for such a central location with plenty of 'tubes' around. Walking distance to Oxford St., Bond St., etc..... Have a look at their site.


 
Agree, a lot of the Hilton hotels around London are doing special offers right now - some good deals going around.


----------



## Macker76 (27 Mar 2009)

Hi Foofan, yes, that's the one


----------



## JodiePJ (27 Mar 2009)

I stayed in the Thistle Westminster last summer.  Just around the corner from Victoria Station.  It was very reasonably priced and the rooms were spacious and clean.  Nice breakfasts too.

I found it very convenient.  Within walking distance to Buckingham Palace, Westminister Abbey, Houses of Parliament, London Eye, Trafalgar Sq.  The hop on bus stop was about 1 min walk.


----------



## so-crates (30 Mar 2009)

Honestly DubShelley I would start at the top stream hotels and work down as it is not unusual to find 4* hotels in London with spare weekend capacity ... depending on the weekend! London hotels are a very mixed bunch and one thing that you will find is that quite a high proportion of them have some truly miniscule rooms (the Radisson Edwardian Grafton on Tottenham Court road is one such place) so do make sure that you are not going to find yourself in a shoebox and ring the hotel to confirm the room size (some hotel websites will tell you the size). As for specific recommendations, the Park Plaza Victoria (having stayed in too many horrible ones I am averse to the Thistle chain - especially the horrid, creepy one at Euston station), Park Plaza County Hall, the Novotel King's Cross, Marriott West India Quay, Radisson Edwardian Docklands would be a few favourites. All can have some very good deals especially for weekends. Pretty much so any hotel in Zone 1 north of the Thames will be within walking distance of the Tube. The underground is much sparser south of the Thames. When you have a weekend check out if there are any major events on at Earls Court (West End) or at the ExCeL (East End) as hotels tend to book out very quickly on those weekends.


----------



## pinkie123 (30 Mar 2009)

I second park plaza hotel in victoria esp. if you are flying to gatwick - about 2 mins walk from the gatwick express in victoria and lovely hotel


----------

